

App Design Trends For 2013 - jarederondu
http://theindustry.cc/2013/01/07/13-design-trends-for-2013/

======
untog
_GIFs seem to be making an uprising online and the next logical step is to use
them in design._

The more things change...

------
i386
> The best example I have found yet is the camera icon on the iOS lock screen

Its important to remember that they didn't design it to be swiped just for the
sake of having a gesture. If it were a button, you could start taking photos
inside of your pocket if you managed to turn the screen on. The swiping
gesture just makes it more difficult todo accidentally.

~~~
shellehs
yes. and swipe to camera did not first appear on iOS but Android(maybe HTC or
Samsung? I can't remember)

------
shellehs
> less button

right. I don;t think buttons are good ones on touchscreen. On plat face, I'd
rather swipe than click. swiping is more naturally than clicking and hurting
less.

Also I love the new design trend, flat, simple and elegant.

------
pcurve
I'm eager to see how the flat-design trend bakes out. Some designers are going
overboard with it at the expense of usability, but maybe it's because I'm used
to the world of abundance affordance.

------
nezza-_-
I don't think the guy writing this really knows what he's talking about.

~~~
mnicole
Case in point: touting Quartz, quite possibly the worst modern UX I've ever
come across in the wild.

~~~
gannonburgett
I had mentioned Quartz due to the fact that it's a web platform built with
consistency across devices in mind. I was focusing on the point that while
native makes a lot of sense in most cases, with publications (with a reader
base across all platforms) the way in which Quartz went about producing their
product was wise. The design isn't necessarily great, as many people would
say, but the solution they arrived at is one which I feel will reverberate
throughout the year.

~~~
mnicole
The awkward thing with Quartz is that the design itself _is_ great, but the
implementation and experience is a total failure in the browser. I am 100%
with you on the point you're making, but Quartz makes a better example of
what-not-to-do.

------
jaxn
This is what the link should have been:
<http://theindustry.cc/2013/01/07/13-design-trends-for-2013/>

------
robertwilliams
Here's to hoping these design trends focus on helping solve business or
society problems and not just the design communities desire for 'pixel
perfection.'

~~~
woah
"Here's to hoping that these new libraries and frameworks focus on helping
solve business or society problems and not just the software communities
desire for 'elegant code'."

See what I did there? Craftsmanship is craftsmanship.

------
sday
The link is off, see if you can remove the preview part.

------
ngokevin
Isn't #1 describing digital design? I associate flat design more with less
gradients and box shadows.

------
wingerlang
What is a hamburger button? I cannot download "the magazine" app (iOS6 req.).

~~~
gannonburgett
<https://twitter.com/gannonburgett/status/288463363053334528>

~~~
wingerlang
Oh those, thanks.

